# SCR - Scandinavian Resources



## Joe Blow (26 May 2010)

Scandinavian Resources Limited (SCR) aims to develop a pipeline of minerals exploration and mining operations within the Scandinavian Shield. The company has a portfolio of minerals explorations projects in both Sweden and Norway. The Company is now seeking to acquire mining operations.


----------

